# Red Palm Slingshot



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

Long time since I built a Slingshot

But this is a gift for my cousin he wants it with red bands

It s made from red palm wood


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

nice !!!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats beautiful mate!!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

geckko said:


> Hi
> 
> Long time since I built a Slingshot
> 
> ...


it mite be a long time, but it was worth the wait, it is a fine slingshot, jeff


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

STUNNING


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a very nice looking slingshot -- a sculpture really.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

yup tis very nice man


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

All of the above plus gorgeous. -- Tex


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good job!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow that wood looks amazing. And the finish is perfect. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks very nice. I've used the black palm, but only for decorative purposes. How well does palm hold up as a frame material?


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a beauty, nice work.
Martin


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

lookin' good....I like!!


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you all


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

never seen anything like it, very good job. no wait, not a good job. it's a fantastic job.


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Fantastic looking slingshot, wonderful grain showing through!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

geckko,
Great design, beautiful work and suberb wood. This slingshot loooks just like a piece of art. I really love it. Saludos.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Love it! The grain is beautiful!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Absolutely stunning and then some!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cool! Love it


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

good work


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

ESPECTACULAR VETEADO GEKKO!

Diseño hermoso!

You have great style and excellent workmanship.


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

Nailed it !


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow! what they said x2


----------

